# Doudou alger



## doudou alger (16 نوفمبر 2013)

:34: السلام عليكم أريد إيجاد في هدا الملتقى البين و الرائع موظوع حول (تركبة مسحوق منظيف صديق للبيئة) و هو موظوع تصفحته مند أكثر من شهرين في هدا الملتقى و إدا أمكن الحال بأسرع وقت ممكن للأنني حاليا أعمل في دراسة مشروع المنظفات خاصة منظفات الصديقة للبيئة


----------



## elprof4 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

نعم


----------



## doudou alger (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*doudou alger*

السلام عليكelprof4 من فظلك أريد توضيحات على الموضوع و شكرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

مهم جدا ان يكون هناك منتجات صديقة للبيئه فمن لديه فكره فليتفضل مشكورا


----------



## mido_lordship (29 نوفمبر 2013)

doudou alger قال:


> :34: السلام عليكم أريد إيجاد في هدا الملتقى البين و الرائع موظوع حول (تركبة مسحوق منظيف صديق للبيئة) و هو موظوع تصفحته مند أكثر من شهرين في هدا الملتقى و إدا أمكن الحال بأسرع وقت ممكن للأنني حاليا أعمل في دراسة مشروع المنظفات خاصة منظفات الصديقة للبيئة


بالنسبة لتركيبات منظفات ملابس NON-LABELLED ------ Environmentally Friendly
لو الموضوع متعلق بالمنظفات السائلة ممكن اعرض لك ما اعتقد انك ممكن تتطور تركيبة خاصة بيك من خلاله 
ام البودر لا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع فى الاساس هو الابتعاد عن المواد التى لها تاثير مباشر على البيئة مثل مركبات الفوسفات او السليكات وايضا المواد الغير ايونية مثل نونيل الكحول لما لها من تاثير سلبى على كائنات البحر الدقيقه وايضا الجليكولات والامينات لكن مع هذا نستخدم ايضا كيماويات التنظيف التى تتحلل وقد تكون غير صديقة لكن تاثيرها لا يتجاوز النسبة المسموح بها عالميا ما اقصده هنا اننا ملزمون ببعض الكيماويات التى تنص عليها صراحة منظمات البيئه فى العالم ونستعمل ما عداها فما زال العالم يعتمد على السلفونات والمواد الانيونيه فى المنظفات السائلة والمسحوقة


----------

